# Solved: Long "Waiting for..." hangs when access the web



## harrzack

The problem:
When attempting to access the web with latestet Firefox, Chrome or IE9, extremly long hangs
are encountered with status message "Waiting for google.com..." (or whatever site is entered).
Sometimes the hang will resolve in 2 or 3 minutes, sometimes never. When the page is finally loaded if another link on the page is clicked, the same delay occurs: "Waiting for..."
and it mosly likely will not resolve/load.

On an another PC on the same home network, the same search can be entered (Firefox 7.01) and the page returns nearly instantly. I see "Waiting for..." for a brief instant followd by "Transferring data..." and the page appears. Like it should.

The problem PC: one year old home-built PC; Asus P7P55LX mobo, Intel i7-860 cpu, 8g ram, 4tb disk; Windows 7 Ultimate 64b. Many programs installed; over 100 processes running on idle

The working PC: 5 year old Dell Dimension 8400; 4g ram; Windows 7 Pro 32b
Was to be used as a database server - few programs installed; few proccesses running.


What has been done with no effect:

Virus scan with Bitdefender 2012, Prevx 3. (done regulary, both disabled).
Scan with lateste MalwareBytes, SpyBot.
Latest RealTech NIC Drivers installed.
Installed new NIC Card (removed after no effect).
Replace Cat5 cable from PC to Switch.
Replace Cat5 cable from router to switch.
Exchanged Switch ports.
Reduced Internet Cache to 50megs.
All temp files cleared (done regularly).
Many CCleaner (lastest version) scans/repairs of registry.
Reset TCP/IP Stack.
Many full power cycles on Cable Modem, Vonage Router and Switch.
Various settings with ipconfig changed and restored.

The Jupiter Network tech threw in the towel (refunded fee) after 2 hrs of work and couldn't stop the hang.

This is ONE TOUGH MOTHER! and is killing my web-work.

=Alan R.


----------



## Phantom010

You do have a lot of running processes. It might help if we could see what is running on that computer:

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not "Fix" anything* 


For Windows 7 and Vista:

If Windows is denying access to the Hosts file, *disable the UAC* and run HijackThis again.


----------



## harrzack

Ok - here is the HiJack log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:22:19 AM, on 10/5/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16671)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
H:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\ProgramData\Macrovision\FLEXnet Connect\11\ISUSPM.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteClipper.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PDF Create 5\PdfCreate5Hook.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\PCPitstop\Info Center\InfoCenter.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio 2011\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\CinePlayer\5.0\CPMonitor.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\plugins\LCDAppletsMono-8.01.067\Applets\x86\LCDMedia.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunes.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceHelper.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
H:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = Preserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.sargasso-sea.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = http://search.autocompletepro.com/?si=10179&bi=400
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:59172
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 192.168.*.*;*.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: ContributeBHO Class - {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5\Plugins\IEPlugin\contributeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - H:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - H:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Vuze Remote - {ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Vuze_Remote\prxtbVuze.dll
O2 - BHO: ZeonIEEventHelper Class - {DA986D7D-CCAF-47B2-84FE-BFA1549BEBF9} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PDF Create 5\Bin\ZeonIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Contribute Toolbar - {517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Contribute CS5\Plugins\IEPlugin\contributeieplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Nuance PDF - {E3286BF1-E654-42FF-B4A6-5E111731DF6B} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PDF Create 5\Bin\ZeonIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Vuze Remote Toolbar - {ba14329e-9550-4989-b3f2-9732e92d17cc} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Vuze_Remote\prxtbVuze.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UnlockerAssistant] "H:\Program Files (x86)\Unlocker\UnlockerAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\13.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray13.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "H:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPort11reminder] "H:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\Ereg\Ereg.exe" -r "C:\ProgramData\ScanSoft\PaperPort\11\Config\Ereg\Ereg.ini"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDFHook] H:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PDF Create 5\pdfcreate5hook.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDF5 Registry Controller] H:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\PDF Create 5\RegistryController.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] "H:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "H:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Info Center] H:\Program Files (x86)\PCPitstop\Info Center\InfoCenter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] "H:\Program Files (x86)\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HDAudDeck] H:\Program Files (x86)\VIA\VIAudioi\VDeck\VDeck.exe -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FontExpertType1Loader] H:\Program Files (x86)\FontExpert\Type1Loader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EEventManager] H:\PROGRA~1\EPSONS~1\EVENTM~1\EEventManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desktop Disc Tool] "H:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio 2011\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPMonitor] "H:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\CinePlayer\5.0\CPMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "H:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "H:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] H:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OfficeSyncProcess] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSOSYNC.EXE"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\ProgramData\Macrovision\FLEXnet Connect\11\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] H:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "H:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2891646363-201363247-2742311444-1013\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'UpdatusUser')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2891646363-201363247-2742311444-1013\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'UpdatusUser')
O4 - Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O4 - Startup: EvernoteClipper.lnk = H:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteClipper.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logo Calibration Loader.lnk = H:\Program Files (x86)\GretagMacbeth\i1\Eye-One Match 3\CalibrationLoader\CalibrationLoader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ProfileReminder.lnk = H:\Program Files (x86)\GretagMacbeth\i1\Eye-One Match 3\ProfileReminder.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - H:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download FLV video content with IDM - H:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetVL.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - H:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: @H:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://H:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @H:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://H:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: h:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: h:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {0067DBFC-A752-458C-AE6E-B9C7E63D4824} (Device Detection) - http://www.logitech.com/devicedetector/plugins/LogitechDeviceDetection32.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/Nirvana/controls/pcmatic.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: Roxio SAIB Service (9734BF6A-2DCD-40f0-BAB0-5AAFEEBE1269) - Unknown owner - H:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\BackOnTrack\App\SaibSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - H:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: BOT4Service - Unknown owner - H:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\BackOnTrack\App\BService.exe
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: CSIScanner - Prevx - C:\Program Files\Prevx\prevx.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: EpsonBidirectionalService - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\eEBSVC.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - H:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - H:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - H:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\lbtserv.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LMIGuardianSvc - LogMeIn, Inc. - H:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn\x64\LMIGuardianSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Maintenance Service (LMIMaint) - LogMeIn, Inc. - H:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn\x64\RaMaint.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn - LogMeIn, Inc. - H:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn\x64\LogMeIn.exe
O23 - Service: MacDrive 8 service (MacDrive8Service) - Mediafour Corporation - C:\Program Files\Mediafour\MacDrive 8\MacDrive8Service.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nalpeiron Licensing Service (nlsX86cc) - Nalpeiron Ltd. - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlssrv32.exe
O23 - Service: nl_license_manager - Unknown owner - H:\Program Files (x86)\Next Limit\Licence Manager\nl_license_manager.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - H:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - h:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 x64 (PSI_SVC_2_x64) - arvato digital services llc - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Macrium Reflect Image Mounting Service (ReflectService.exe) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Macrium\Reflect\ReflectService.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB13 - Sonic Solutions - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\13.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB13.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 12 (RoxWatch12) - Sonic Solutions - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\13.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch13.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - H:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - H:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: TabletServiceWacom - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\Program Files\Tablet\Wacom\Wacom_Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: BitDefender Update Server v2 (Update Server) - BitDefender - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender Arrakis Server\bin\arrakis3.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (UPDATESRV) - Bitdefender - C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender 2012\updatesrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - Bitdefender - C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender 2012\vsserv.exe
O23 - Service: wampapache - Apache Software Foundation - c:\wamp\bin\apache\apache2.2.17\bin\httpd.exe
O23 - Service: wampmysqld - Unknown owner - c:\wamp\bin\mysql\mysql5.1.53\bin\mysqld.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 18978 bytes


----------



## Phantom010

I can see proxy settings in IE8. This would definitely cause the type of problem you are describing. Remove proxy settings inside all browsers.

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Proxy server > Advanced > delete proxy server settings > click OK > uncheck all boxes > click OK.

In Firefox, click Tools > Options... > General > Advanced > Network > Settings > delete proxy settings > select *No proxy *> click OK.

*Proxy Settings in Google Chrome*


----------



## harrzack

As far as I know no proxies are set - but will take a look and get right back. Will look at all 3 browsers.


----------



## harrzack

Ok - just went thru all 3 browsers, and there are no proxies set. I did go thru that about a year ago - was a real pita to get cleared up.


----------



## harrzack

By the way - IE8 is not present. Have Latest Firefox, Chrome and IE9. Only use IE9 for testing.


----------



## Phantom010

Try browsing after rebooting your computer into *Safe Mode with Networking*. Any improvement?


----------



## Phantom010

harrzack said:


> By the way - IE8 is not present. Have Latest Firefox, Chrome and IE9. Only use IE9 for testing.


Funny 'cause the log shows IE8. However, HijackThis isn't fully compatible with 64-bit operating systems.


----------



## harrzack

Yes - have done that - the response is perfect! I've made a list of the services running on this (the "old" pc) and compared to the ones on the problem PC. Tried turning off a few, one at a time, but so far nothing has made a dif. I would THINK there must be some service that is causing this.

FWIW: For many months, when I'd go to speedtest.net to test from NJ to Phila, PA, I'd see the little progress bar jump in 10 separate steps, then get a ping of 513ms. Now it has gone back to normal 14ms ping... Back then was scanning the services for something that would cause such a delay but never could.


----------



## Phantom010

Try a *Clean Boot* procedure to hopefully isolate the application interfering with your connection. Do it for Services and Startup programs.


----------



## harrzack

Ok - will give that a go and get back - may take a bit..


----------



## harrzack

Now writing from the 'old pc'. the first round of Clean Boot has got the web-response to where it should be. Now for the tedious process of elimination! thanks for the link to Clean Boot. I wanted to do that but didnt know the exact steps.

Will return...


----------



## harrzack

It appears NO SERVICES were causing the hang. Now working thru Startups


----------



## harrzack

After a series of Clean boot cycles, Services was quickly shown to be clean.

Then I went to Startup Items, and selectively chose ones I felt would be mostly likely candidates.

Internet Download Manger (latest version) turned out to be the bad guy. With everything On EXCEPT IDM, my web-performance is back!

Thanks for pointing me to the right steps to get the Clean Boot cycle working - You "Da Bomb!" 

=Alan R.


----------



## Phantom010

You're welcome! :up:


----------

